# Lake Tahoe Resort



## itradehilton (Dec 20, 2015)

We are taking our first trip to our new timeshare, thanks to the bargin basement deal, we really like this resort. Despite having separate 1 bedroom and studio reservations they were able to put us in side by side rooms. The reservation was made by the previous owner. The resort is well maintained and the chirping smoke detector was fixed within a few minutes of entering the room. We really like the indoor pool and hot tub area.


----------



## itradehilton (Dec 22, 2015)

A question for deeded owners. What is the earliest you can call to make a reservation? Is it 12 months or 13 months before your stay?


----------



## riverdees05 (Dec 22, 2015)

There are two types of deeded ownership.  One allows 12 months out and the other allows 24 months out.  If it is a DU, it is 12 months out and if it is DP it is 24 months out, is my understanding.


----------

